# 7 D Cell Maglite info please.



## Taos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a 7 D cell Maglite and i can't seem to find much info on it. I have had it for about 10 years and got it second hand. I can only get 6 d cell globes for it but they seem bright enough.

Anyway anyone know much about?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iamerror (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings! I believe they discontinued these in the 80's. From what I have heard, they should be the same brightness as a 6D, but with longer runtime. (Even heavier though! Not something I would want to frequently carry). Someone else might be able to give you some better information about these.


----------



## USSS (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 7-cell C Mag that I also acquired back in the mid-1980s. As for bulbs, I have used some made by SafariLight (unknown if they are still in business) for law-enforcement supply outlets. The bulbs were packaged with thin aluminum spacer-washers so that you could customize the size of the beam hot spot and sidespill.

If I recall correctly, they made bulbs for different battery chemistries, one for alkalines and another for NiCads. To obtain higher brightness, I used a bulb designed for a 6-cell flashlight running on alkalines in my 7-cell Mag that used NiCads. Naturally, I blew a couple of bulbs during this experiment, but that combination seemed to yield the best blast for the buck.

I thought I was the only one out there with a 7-cell Mag, but nice to know I have company now. My 7-cell unit is not only a great light, but a solid nightstick as well. I hope I'll be able to retrofit it with a Luxeon drop-in or, even better, perhaps a Cree XR in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 19, 2006)

7D Mags were dropped in the early '80s. Mine was made around 1981, I'd have to check.

Mag still sells 7D bulbs, but you can use a 6D krypton in them for more brightness.

Steve, I think you're talking about bulbs that Safariland used to sell. For a while they were selling early krypton or xenon bulbs--high tech for back then.


----------



## USSS (Dec 19, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Steve, I think you're talking about bulbs that Safariland used to sell. For a while they were selling early krypton or xenon bulbs--high tech for back then.


 
Yes, the Safariland bulbs included an integrated lens, which is probably why they included the spacers so that Mag owners could customize the beam profile. (I guess I was a neophyte Flashaholic back then, and didn't even know it!)

I still have several of the bulbs in my inventory for 6- and 7-cell applications. I believe in some states such a flashlight would be classified as a weapon because of its length...the C-cell unit I have certainly offers a comfortable grip. But it has since been supplanted by my Inova T-4, which is backed up by an LRI Proton.


----------



## tron3 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a question... with all the advancements we have in LED, including the spreading of the CREE bulbs, why would you guys still want to use that 7 cell monster? Why not just shelve the thing as a collectable?

Could we refrain from stating it is great for clobbering?


----------



## Vickers (Dec 20, 2006)

But the :whoopin: is the main reason!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 20, 2006)

There's no practical purpose other than headbanging, Actually, they're too long and heavy for that unless you have wrists like an NFL lineman. Mine is on the shelf.


----------



## Achilleus (Jan 5, 2007)

Is 7 the longest then? The longest I have personally seen is the 6er.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 5, 2007)

Longest Mag-Lite, as far as I know. Some people have claimed to have seen longer Mags produced early in the company's life, but I've never seen one.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 12, 2007)

MagLite 7D eh? Not only is it a torch, it's emergency scaffolding! Hmm, but coming back to modifications, an LED upgrade is not such a silly idea. With that many batteries, you could have phenomenal runtimes with LED.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## john2551 (Jan 12, 2007)

Achilleus said:


> Is 7 the longest then? The longest I have personally seen is the 6er.


 
I have a Kel-lite (before the company changed to mag-lite) which is a 5C with a foot long spacer bar which makes it 26" long (official police baton length) & almost 7" longer than a 6D mag!

I have not carried it on duty for more than a decade. Now it sits in the closet as a collectible.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 12, 2007)

Mag-Lite and Kel-Lite have no business connection. Mag started making lights in 1979, Kel-Lite was bought by Streamlight in 1982.

Kel-Lite made three sizes of "Baton Light" as they called it, starting around 1972. 26" was the longest. I have a BTL-22 and a BTL-26, currently looking for a BTL-18 or dupes of the other sizes.


----------



## HerrKenny (Jan 17, 2007)

Dear Ken,

Thank you for your interest in Maglite products. The 7 D cell was discontinued in the early 80'sm due to slow sales. Our distributors would need to collectively order at least 10,000 units of this size before we could consider adding these back to our product line.

Please contact us if we can be of further assistance.

Sincerely,
Lynn Parry
Customer Service


Thats alot of flashlights =(


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 17, 2007)

HerrKenny said:


> Dear Ken,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Maglite products. The 7 D cell was discontinued in the early 80'sm due to slow sales. Our distributors would need to collectively order at least 10,000 units of this size before we could consider adding these back to our product line.
> 
> ...



? ? ?
I kinda have to ask this...
Are you in any way affiliated with Maglite by chance?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 17, 2007)

That's the response you get if you ask Mag about the 7D models. I'd assume Kenny sent them a question.

I wish they'd bring back the 5C and 6C sizes. To me it's idiotic they kept the 5D and 6D when the C-size lights in those lengths are much more usable.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 17, 2007)

A production run of 10k 7D maglites in the newer and current body style still might be interesting if any major retailers should wish to give it a shot.
The current supply of working and obtainable 7D lights has probably gone down enough by now to warrant something like that imho.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 17, 2007)

What makes you think there's any demand, other than some CPF members and other flashlight collectors? 6D lights seem to be pretty slow sellers, and the 7D is 2.5" longer without any advantages other than a little runtime. Most makers dropped 7-cell flashlights decades ago. If anything Mag-Lite looks like they're paring down the product line in favor of the LED models.

To me it's sort of like asking someone to make new mercury rectifier tubes. Sure, they're cool and very hard to find on the used market, but almost no demand.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 18, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> Mag-Lite and Kel-Lite have no business connection. Mag started making lights in 1979, Kel-Lite was bought by Streamlight in 1982.
> 
> Kel-Lite made three sizes of "Baton Light" as they called it, starting around 1972. 26" was the longest. I have a BTL-22 and a BTL-26, currently looking for a BTL-18 or dupes of the other sizes.


 
Actually that's what i meant to say, that kel-lite was bought out by Streamlight not maglite, sorry, brain fart!


----------



## john2551 (Jan 18, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> That's the response you get if you ask Mag about the 7D models. I'd assume Kenny sent them a question.
> 
> I wish they'd bring back the 5C and 6C sizes. To me it's idiotic they kept the 5D and 6D when the C-size lights in those lengths are much more usable.


 
I agree with you here. The 5C & 6C were very usable. I had a 6C which was similar in length to a 4D but "seemed" much smaller. My primary duty light now is a modded 4C mag that is similar in length to a 3D but when you put them next to each other the 4C "seems" much smaller.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 25, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> What makes you think there's any demand, other than some CPF members and other flashlight collectors? 6D lights seem to be pretty slow sellers, and the 7D is 2.5" longer without any advantages other than a little runtime. Most makers dropped 7-cell flashlights decades ago. If anything Mag-Lite looks like they're paring down the product line in favor of the LED models.
> 
> To me it's sort of like asking someone to make new mercury rectifier tubes. Sure, they're cool and very hard to find on the used market, but almost no demand.



Since Maglite released their MagLED LED solution in only the 2, 3 and 4 cell sizes, I am convinced they plan on discontinuing the 5D and 6D soon. It wasn't worth their while making a 5 or 6 cell MagLED, the demand is too low. Quite a piece of history will be lost if they ever do stop making the 5 and 6D flashlights. Yet I feel it is inevitable. *It would be prudent to obtain such large size cell flashlights while they are still available. And keep a few new in the package for later resale here on CPF!!*


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 25, 2007)

It would be interesting if they did discontinued the big D sizes. I'm not sure they would, though, since it seems that Mag gets a lot of attention from non-flashaholics for making really huge flashlights. "Dude, I just got a SIX-D flashlight. It rocks!"


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Jan 26, 2007)

I've never had a 6-D, and I'm a flashaholic. But I'm considering getting one just to have, since they will likely be gone in 5 years with all these smaller, brighter lights.


----------



## Gene (Feb 2, 2007)

Had a 7D Mag back in the late '70's. Bought it at a gun shop that catered to LEOs. It came in a fiitted cardboard box and I believe they were manufactured mainly for LEOs as a club.  Gave it to my son in the mid '90's and he lost it. It was a heavy sonofagun and like some have said, they were a HANDFUL and this was when Mags were thicker walled than they are today! 

I agree with ABTOMAT in that they should have dropped the 5-6 D cell models instead of the C's. I still have a 6C that I bought well over 20 years ago and converted to a ROP and it is so much nicer to use than the 5-6 Mags.


----------



## DownUnderLite (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like the downgrading has started.

5D is no more :shakehead 

http://www.cases4less.com/maglite/list_gizmos_maglite.html

Get them while you can!!


----------



## shoe (Feb 2, 2007)

I've had a 6D for years. When I first bought it, it was the brightest thing that I had and it was a great tactial weapon! Hold it over the shoulder, blind your opponent and swing! haha!

You guys are right though. I don't see too many 6 cells in the stores anymore. Mainly 3Ds or a combo pack with 1 3D and 1 2AA minimág.

I personally, as I've gotten older (especially after coming here) have followed
the trend of smaller and brighter.

For the past 5 years, my 6D now lives in the trunk of my car and I don't keep it there for roadside emergencies.

Oh and BTW, last year I put in a Nite Eyez LED. It was cheap, maybe $8.00 CAD. It was a universal type bulb for 2 - 6 D mágs. Don't waste your money unless you want a heavy nightlight. My Jetbeam with a 14500 kills it easily.

Actually, it could make a nice backup bulb in the tailcap since LEDs are shock resistant. I've smashed 2 spares in the tailcap over the years while I was 'using' my mág.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 3, 2007)

Better than 'using' it this way . This guy's gonna find himself in the dark.


----------



## shoe (Feb 3, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> Better than 'using' it this way . This guy's gonna find himself in the dark.



Actually, that IS how I used to use it when I was younger  
One thing though, I used to hold it just behind the head, that way I could hit the switch and shine it in someone's eyes and yet still be able to swing.

Another thing I used to do was slide it up the sleeve of my coat head first and hold the tail end in my palm. When needed, I'd shift my grip and let it slide through my hand stopping at the head.


----------



## arnold ziffle (Feb 3, 2007)

id love to have one to hang on my duty belt and wait for the comments.


----------



## shoe (Feb 3, 2007)

I gather from the term "duty belt" that you're a LEO or security guard of some sort. I'm neither but I can tell you that the intimidation factor is great 

When you carry one of those, people know you mean business. That's why this thread caught my attention. :lolsign:

I saw it and thought, "a 7D??? I HAVE to get one!".


----------



## hail (Feb 18, 2007)

Shoot I'd like to have one just as a conversation piece.


----------



## Mars (Feb 21, 2007)

shoe said:


> Oh and BTW, last year I put in a Nite Eyez LED. It was cheap, maybe $8.00 CAD. It was a universal type bulb for 2 - 6 D mágs. Don't waste your money unless you want a heavy nightlight. My Jetbeam with a 14500 kills it easily.
> 
> Actually, it could make a nice backup bulb in the tailcap since LEDs are shock resistant. I've smashed 2 spares in the tailcap over the years while I was 'using' my mág.


I tried one of those LEDs in my 6D and it was useless. The standard non-Krypton bulb is brighter. I put the LED in my 2-yo son's kiddie light instead. Figured he'll knock his around more than I do with mine, and he's more likely to leave it switched on.

If a LED is designed for anything above a 3D then it's likely to only improve the output of the lower voltage ones. By the time you get to 4Ds, you've lost any advantage of such a LED.

I'm experimenting with various bulbs and batteries now for the 6D. I want to keep the cells D-type but I will try NiMH and others to see if I can improve things a little. It's important to retain a reasonably long runtime for me too.

Waiting for a 5Mega reflector and a couple of Pelicans at the mo. I'll never get rid of my 6D. It was my first light ever.


----------



## benighted (Feb 22, 2007)

They stopped making 6C's? I just got one a few months ago from a shop on the internet. 
I'm going to have to remember to be careful with that thing since now I know I can't replace it  

I've had a few 4D's in the past but they seem to be the most popular because when someone borrows one it doesn't come back. Oh well, at least they don't take the Surefires :touche:


----------



## kingoftf (Feb 22, 2007)

I had a 3D for a few weeks but even this "monster" is a almost no-way for daily walks with my dogs.
A 7D should touch the ground when stick in your belt......

For the 6D you could use this Replacement, 3x Luxeon III with 260 lumens from the powerled-Shop in Hamburg, Germany. [email protected]

I used the same in my 3D and it is very(!!!) bright compared to the original krypton bulb.








But no idea if it works with the 7 D as well (maybe with a dummy)


----------



## swampgator (Feb 22, 2007)

benighted said:


> They stopped making 6C's? I just got one a few months ago from a shop on the internet.
> I'm going to have to remember to be careful with that thing since now I know I can't replace it


 
Not only did they discontinue it, I can't find any replacement tubes for it either. Flashlight King only has up to 4C replacement tubes listed on the website.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 13, 2007)

To all those people who own Maglites, are you using their LATEST Xenon lamps? Maglite released a much brighter lamp (it's called the Mag-num Star Xenon, about 2 years ago) I bought one, and it's MUCH brighter than the original kryton bulb. It's about 25% - 100% brighter, depending on the number of cells. LEDS still lose to Xenon when it comes to the 'reach out and touch somebody far away' factor - they cut through the night so easily. Plus it's only about 2-3 bucks at specialty stores. GET IT GUYS!:rock:

Here's some info on the lamp and specs. 

http://maglite.com/highintensity2_new.asp


----------



## molite (Mar 14, 2007)

As far as I know this is the last place on earth you can get a 7C mag
It's in Switzertland 89 franks pluss 44 franks for shipping to the states = $110.00usd
http://shop.waffenzimmermann.ch/cat...38_70&osCsid=fdff82a103bb85bdfbdac339cd881ab1
I wonder how many they have left?
Boy do they have some hard to find colors in the smaller mags


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 3, 2007)

cool link. you can still get a 7c if you have enough money. put a 6 cell xenon in there and overdrive it. yea!


----------



## The Shadow (Apr 3, 2007)

HerrKenny said:


> Our distributors would need to collectively order at least 10,000 units of this size before we could consider adding these back to our product line.



Group buy?:lolsign:


----------



## andyr354 (May 3, 2007)

Anybody know if it is true they are discontinuing the 5 and 6D soon like stated here?

I always just kind of wanted them as a conversation piece. Mines bigger than yours kinda deal 

The local hardware store has 2 5s and one 6 on the shelf. All in basic black.

Andy


----------



## sysadmn (May 4, 2007)

swampgator said:


> Not only did they discontinue it, I can't find any replacement tubes for it either. Flashlight King only has up to 4C replacement tubes listed on the website.


 
Dang you! That place is going to kill my wallet, if they really have these thing in stock - 3D in Purple and Camo, 5D in red, 6D in red!

I think the 5D discontinued is true - my local Meier's had them in black at $18.69, down from $26.99. The 4D was still $19.99 or so. 5D with the 4 cell Mag LED is not noticeably brighter than the 4D.


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 4, 2007)

Put the Terralux LED upgrade in the 5D. It's made for that voltage, and it's much brighter.


----------

